# Progress is being made



## Zwiekira (Jul 16, 2008)

Hello all! I just wanted to give you all an update. When we brought him home, he was hiding in a corner of the cage. When I woke up this morning, he was still there so I was a little worried about him. I had read that many tiels don't eat for days after they've been moved to a new environment so I was worried about him being too afraid to venture forth into his cage to find food and water, although he had eaten some millet spray that I offered him. However, I lured him to his water and food bowls with a piece of broccoli. He has eaten and he has taken a few sips of water and he is now exploring his cage and singing up a storm. He was chirping and I was chirping back and all of a sudden he surprised me; he learned how to say "Watcha doin'?" from his cockatiel mom and has been saying that all day and wolf whistling as well! He is a little afraid of me still and is only comfortable with me about a two foot distance away from his cage. I can't believe how much more comfortable he is! Are all tiels this remarkable, or is it just my little guy?? 
By the way, I'm tossing around a few names for him. I think I will most likely name him Alfalfa, Alfie for short. I will post his picture as soon as I think the camera won't be too scary for him. :tiel2:


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

as i am learning that patients is best, the camara shouldnt worry him maybe dont use the flash do it from a distance and use the zoom ?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing well  Alfie is a cute name


----------

